# Passenger Installation Dependencies Not Found



## daBee (Aug 26, 2018)

Trying to install Passenger again, as somehow it disappeared.  It's not finding a dependency and is exiting the installation.  

`===>   rubygem-passenger-nginx-5.3.4 depends on shared library: libapr-1.so - not found`

How do I get such a file?


----------



## cpm@ (Aug 26, 2018)

libapr-1.so is provided by devel/apr1


```
% pkg which /usr/local/lib/libapr-1.so
/usr/local/lib/libapr-1.so was installed by package apr-1.6.3.1.6.1_1
```


----------

